# Doncaster show



## liam peel (Sep 26, 2011)

So as the Doncaster show is coming closer and will be my first tine going in curios to see how many other people will be attending and what you plan on picking up.
I personally will be getting more equipment and substrate than anything else, I would love some hoggies but my bank account says otherwise haha.

With that being said I am curios as to what prices things tend to be. How much am I looking to pay for a big bag of bark? Some 100w bulbs ect. 
Perhaps my bank account could be stretched a little bit if I know on advance gives me a better idea.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## richardhind (May 18, 2016)

You can get big bags of orchid ark for about £26 on ebay
Saves a fortune









Sent from my SM-S908B using Tapatalk


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Just an FYI: it'll be the worst one of the year in terms of livestock diversity. It always is. It being out of season. 

As an example we have 2 animals for the table, often in September we have 30+


----------



## That Asian Water Monitor (Nov 9, 2021)

liam peel said:


> So as the Doncaster show is coming closer and will be my first tine going in curios to see how many other people will be attending and what you plan on picking up.
> I personally will be getting more equipment and substrate than anything else, I would love some hoggies but my bank account says otherwise haha.
> 
> With that being said I am curios as to what prices things tend to be. How much am I looking to pay for a big bag of bark? Some 100w bulbs ect.
> ...


I have seen 5 KG bags of branches and flats for I think 20 something pounds at Bio-Active herps.  I bought twenty kilo's of their branches and flats not long ago when they were on sale. Nice quality bits.


----------

